# 312Bh Not Cooling Fixed



## tundradan (Oct 10, 2015)

so here is what i did, hope it helps someone. my 2016 312bh 15k btu a/c wasnt cooling the camper. i removed each roof vent and resealed the edges with metal duct tape and found 1 wasnt done at all from factory. the in the master and back bed rooms the duct runs well past the vents. i used a towel(temporary) to fill the cavity at the end of each duct. HUGE increase in airflow! Heading to the beach in a couple weeks to see how it does but i can tell a big difference. btw dealer said unit was working fine, that is why i fixed myself.


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for the post...maybe I should check my '16 298re for the same...do you have any pics showing the issue?


----------



## rjatmplacement (Jan 1, 2017)

We've got a 2017 322BH and the rear bunk house wouldn't cool. Can you believe keystone only put one vent in the rear? Anyone else had this issue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

rjatmplacement said:


> We've got a 2017 322BH and the rear bunk house wouldn't cool. Can you believe keystone only put one vent in the rear? Anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup!

I'm currently installing an ac in the BH. The BH is a long way from the main ac. The flow of air after traveling 15+ feet through a small duct run is pretty weak. That and the insulation on our BH is pretty weak due to slide-out and outdoor kitchen. Too much heat for the main unit to handle. My 2nd ac is in the front which doesn't do much for BH cooling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

I made these changes to our 2012 301BQ 15KAC; removed all ceiling vents and replaced with D&W Aireport adjustable vents, see picture below. Using aluminum tape sealed, the sides of each vent opening and immediately behind the last vent in the run (bunk & bedroom) I sealed/stopped the duct run with a piece of beach noodle and aluminum tape; this forced the air out at the last vent in the run. Overall these changes eliminated leakage between the ceiling and duct and allows you to balance the air flow within your unit. There was a post in the Outback forum (2010 - 2012) that I followed, it was worth the time and effort.


----------

